# Smith and wesson 629 clasic  dx



## HUNTER475 (Feb 24, 2016)

What is the difference in a model 629 classic and a 629 classic DX ?  THANKS!


----------



## Stroker (Feb 24, 2016)

The DX came with two sets of grips(Hogue and Morado) woods and three different the front sight blades. A 5" 629 Classic is at the top of my bucket list.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks . mine is a 8" and I am amazed at how accurate it is.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 26, 2016)

The firearm that I got rid of that I wised I still owned is a 629...Still kicking myself, but I needed some cash.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2016)

Rumor has it that the DX was hand picked for it's accuracy because the 6.5 and 8.75 barrel version came with the factory test target. S&W has neither confirmed or denied this, but the Classic and Classic DX 629's are both known for their accuracy.


----------



## killerv (Mar 14, 2017)

old thread i know, but i just picked up a classix dx and did some quick searching on here. Can't wait to shoot this thing, I got the 6.5'' model.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 14, 2017)

Iv'e got a Realtree Anaconda with 7.5" barrel, but a 629 Classic 6.5" is at the top of my revolver bucket list. My brother had a older 629 with a 6" barrel and it was a great shooter. Out of the box you can't beat a S&W revolver trigger.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 14, 2017)

killerv said:


> old thread i know, but i just picked up a classix dx and did some quick searching on here. Can't wait to shoot this thing, I got the 6.5'' model.



I had the classic and we would shoot clays on the backstop at 100 yards with it. Impressive accuracy.


----------

